# line tracking robot



## moat_asa (27 أغسطس 2007)

I have done something similar to what the two students project 
Here have a look

after extracting the movie in mp4 format

peace out


----------



## saadgor (5 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## hattrick (7 مارس 2010)

الفيديو عجبنى جدا واذا سمحت عايز اعرف نوع ال sensor اللى انت استخدمتها واشتريتها منين وكام سعرها يعنى كل حاجه عن الروبوت اللى انت عملته اذا سمحت لان المشروع بتاعى عن نفس اللروبوت بس برجاء بسرعه


----------

